

Git for Windows 2.5.0 - sasvari
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.msysgit/21805

======
gnoway
Two things jump out:

1\. The installed file layout is different vs. the old msysgit. SSH is now in
$install\usr\bin.

2\. The default username in an AD environment is different. It used to be
'username', now it's 'DOMAIN+username'.

